# Remember them, never forget



## Joe Clay

Hello can someone please help me here? I have writen these in hebrew and would really like to know what they say in english as i'm hoping when you kind people on here translate them back into english its the same as what i have writen down, meaning i have the correct spelling...
     זוכר אותם
.....and.....
     לא תשכח לעולם

.... Very many thanks in advance, i really appreciate your help!


----------



## anipo

Welcome to WR, Joe.

זוכר אותם means  I/you (male) /he remember/s them.

לא תשכח לעולם means you (male) will never forget.


----------



## Joe Clay

Many thanks!.....
I have got to make sure i have it spelt right as its a piece of art i've done where the words are circled around a flower bud thats going to be (i know most won't agree with this) tattooed on me..... So hoping it says: 
 "Remember them,  never forget"


----------



## anipo

Well, I personally don't like tattoos, but you are "the boss of your body".
By the way, the first sentence is also only valid for the male I/you/he. I forgot to point it out for "I".
So, if you have to do it, be sure it is exactly what you mean and that it is written correctly (I wonder if the person doing the tattoo knows Hebrew, because many letters are similar and a small deviation could give another meaning to the whole sentence or make it look like gibberish.


----------



## Joe Clay

Exactly what worries me thats its incorrect, this is something i "must" get right as its a memorial.


----------



## Joe Clay

Is this correct?

זכור אותם, לא תשכח


----------



## anipo

If you mean the imperative : Remember them! Don't forget! (both directed at a male person and in singular) it should be 
זכור אותם, אל תשכח.

The letters in the third word (Hebrew is written from right to left) are interchanged to form the negative imperative.


----------



## Joe Clay

but its got to mean "them" as the artwork i have done is a memorial to the holocaust victims thats why it has to read "remember them, never forget" .... And yes i AM part jewish which i'm very proud of, but from my fathers mothers side.


----------



## anipo

Joe Clay said:


> but its got to mean "them" as the artwork i have done is a memorial to the holocaust victims thats why it has to read "remember them, never forget" .... And yes i AM part jewish which i'm very proud of, but from my fathers mothers side.



"זכור אותם, אל תשכח" means: Remember them, don't forget.

If you want to add "never" ("remember them, never forget") it shoud be  "זכור אותם, אל תשכח לעולם".


----------



## Drink

anipo said:


> "זכור אותם, אל תשכח" means: Remember them, don't forget.
> 
> If you want to add "never" ("remember them, never forget") it shoud be  "זכור אותם, אל תשכח לעולם".



Another alternative is "זכרו אותם, אל תשכחו לעולם", which addresses the audience in the plural rather than the singular.


----------



## Joe Clay

Hopefully this is correct?
"Remember and never forget"
" לזכור ולא לשכוח "


----------



## amikama

Joe Clay said:


> Hopefully this is correct?
> "Remember and never forget"
> " לזכור ולא לשכוח "


This means literally "to remember and not to forget".


----------



## Joe Clay

Thank you much.... Shalom!


----------

